# C Street Air Raid Shelter, Leicester - December 2012



## Goldie87 (Dec 9, 2012)

A second world war air raid shelter, built to serve a school and the surrounding area. It is built in pre cast concrete sections, which seems to have been Leicester Corporations preferred method. I checked this one out a few years back, finally went back recently with a few others and eventually gained access. Judging by the fact that the most modern rubbish inside was from the 1970's, I'd say we were the first people in there for around 40 years! It is fairly empty of original fittings, though does have the usual ventilation fan remains and electrical wire signs. All of the original slab flooring has long gone, and its really wet where water is coming in through the poorly sealed joins in the concrete. There is however lots of original pencil drawings around which give a bit more interest to the place. It is a large shelter running for quite some distance, however our progress was halted by a caved in section. The shelter appeared to extend for some distance beyond that point too. 




Shelter by Goldie87, on Flickr




Rubbish by Goldie87, on Flickr




Danger by Goldie87, on Flickr




Fan by Goldie87, on Flickr




Horse by Goldie87, on Flickr




Collapse by Goldie87, on Flickr




Names by Goldie87, on Flickr




Popeye by Goldie87, on Flickr




Blast wall by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice. Roughly how long was this one?


----------



## MD (Dec 9, 2012)

it was pretty long it seems to go off in different directions it was hard to judge the actual size of the shelter 

this was a cool find tho 



1968 by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## chris (Dec 9, 2012)

God I remember those crisps  Great report - always good to see another air raid shelter


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 9, 2012)

Going by what I've just read this might have a lower level 

Cracking set of pics 

Oh and you might like this


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 9, 2012)

Great find...


----------



## MD (Dec 9, 2012)

thats the same map as mine paul 
alot are not on it tho


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the graffiti,great photos.


----------



## chris (Dec 9, 2012)

Some other interesting documents on here

http://www.leics.gov.uk/index/leisu...office_education_resources_ww2_resource-2.htm

and Luftwaffe bombing maps here

http://www.wartimeleicestershire.com/pages/luftwaffe_maps.htm


----------

